# Hydor 200 16/22



## nduli (25 Dec 2013)

Guys any idea why hydor inline heaters seem to be difficult to get hold of?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Dec 2013)

They told me at my local store that Hydor was discontinuing that product 
Will that be forever? for how long? ... even if it's really what's happening, i don't know.

Pedro.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 Dec 2013)

Discontinued? I don't think that is the case. Not as far as I am aware anyway! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 Dec 2013)

Aqua essentials and a whole host of other aquatic retailers still stock these. Try a google search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa80mark (25 Dec 2013)

A quick Google search shows a lot of retailers listing them as to be discontinued but most of these are American site so maybe it's just over the pond ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Dec 2013)

Well snap one up, then you've no need to worry.
I can't see them discontinuing them without a replacement in mind, as it's a niche market, they've no competition.

If it is to be discontinued completely, it'll probably have something to do with them pricks in Brussels.


----------



## darren636 (25 Dec 2013)

Is there an alternative? Lets face it- they are great bits of kit


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 Dec 2013)

I'm not sure mark! Most of the uk retailers still seem to stock them. It would be a real shame if they discontinue them. As Nathan said, it's a niche market. I also think it's a very popular product, with no other manufacturer producing anything similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (25 Dec 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> I'm not sure mark! Most of the uk retailers still seem to stock them. It would be a real shame if they discontinue them. As Nathan said, it's a niche market. I also think it's a very popular product, with no other manufacturer producing anything similar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have seen another brand inline heater- cannot remember where


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> I have seen another brand inline heater- cannot remember where



Really? I've not come across anything similar. I've seen some filters with integrated heaters but have never seen any inline heaters, other than hydor. If you come across any other manufactures let me know , just in case!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa80mark (25 Dec 2013)

Don't get me wrong I can't see it being completely discontinued not with out a replacement the thing I've always found strange is that none of the big brands have ever released there own version ? I know a few years back jebo brought one out but they seemed to dissappear over night ? I guess it was just pants


	JEBO Aquarium - External Heaters


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Dec 2013)

Beside being told that could be discontued, they told be the return to warranty was something like 1 to 8. If true, that should be a good reason for discontinuation.

It's VERY strange that brands like Jagger aren't exploring this market.

Pedro.


----------



## nduli (25 Dec 2013)

Some of the comments seem to explain possible profiteering I am seeing here. Circa 35 on aquaessentials and nearly 60 on others. Will be trying to secure one ASAP but local I think. I have to admit I can't understand why someone hasn't exploited this area. All I can think is that hydro have the best patent locked down.


----------



## darren636 (25 Dec 2013)

I have the 200w and 300 w. Been abused for 2 years, dropped , left on with the filter not running, bashed about- but they keep going.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> I have the 200w and 300 w. Been abused for 2 years, dropped , left on with the filter not running, bashed about- but they keep going.



IME they are very robust pieces of kit. And incredibly handy, just think of an in tank heater....!

Erghhh


----------



## darren636 (25 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> just think of an in tank heater....!
> 
> Erghhh


 I can't. I won't.


----------



## AndyE (26 Jan 2014)

Hello all,

Sorry to bring up a month old thread, but I found out some info on these heaters that you might be interested in.

I was also looking to but one of these heaters, but can't find one in stock anywhere.  I spoke to a retailer today, who informed me that they have indeed been discontinued.  That's the bad news.  The good news is they are releasing a new improved version in the next few months.

Apparently, there were issues with the 'sensors' (assume thermostat) which were failing too frequently, so they've been pulled until a new version has been developed and tested.

This info is from a retailer as I say, so it's not official from Hydor themselves, but this is the info the Hydor rep gave to him on Friday.  

Fingers crossed.


----------

